# Fire extinguisher gets into a fight with a Subaru Forester



## detailersdomain

Fire Extinguisher and Subaru Forester gone wrong - we fix it.

Got a call one morning from a new customer asking if we were able to do anything to fix her car which was vandalized. Always up for a challenge I said sure what happened. She said her car was vandalized with a fire extinguisher. I said wow that's not good. If you can text me some of the photos showing the damage I can assess it from there......what I didn't expect was how bad it would be, (see below) that being said 30 plus hours later we were able to get it back to a health condition, safe for her and her family to drive in again.

*
Exterior*
- Wheels and tires cleaned
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed 
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed/NanoSkin Autoscrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Sonax Paint Cleaner
- Auto Finesse Tough Coat
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Engine Cleaned 
- Engine Dressed
- Headlights restored using only Sonax Paint Cleaner and sealed

*Interior *
- Remove pet hair with rubber pet hair brush
- Vac - deep cleaning
- Extract interior carpet and just about everything possible
- Steam clean the seats
- Wipe interior down with 1Z einszett Deep Plastic Cleaner
- Dress it with 1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care to bring back the plastic
- Glass cleaned
- replace the cabin filter
- 1Z einszett Klima Cleaner and 1Z einszett Klima Cleaner ETU used to clean up the HVAC - to make sure the family is safe and breathing clean air.
- replace worn out floor mats with OEM Subaru Weather Mats

*Interior Before*
These were the photos we received for the quote, the parking lot were the car wash stored - did as much as they could to remove the loose easy to get to residue, we were hired to do the rest.

















Residue from the fire extinguisher was lodged into every nook and cranny of this car.

















































Door jambs and sills were filled with fire extinguisher residue.

















All personal belongings were removed and boxed up for the owner.

























Lots of embedded dog hair.

























































































































































































































































Floor mats were in extremely bad shape - we gave it a go with the Uber Interior Orbital Brush Attachment and various cleaners - 1Z einszett Deep Plastic Cleaner - improvements but at the end we decided to buy new OEM Subaru Weather Mats for the customer.

























































































































This was the cabin filter - no words for this one guys.









Brand new cabin filter for healthy clean air.









We did the HVAC cleaning 2 times once with the 1Z einszett Klima Cleaner ETU, and the next day with the 1Z einszett Klima Cleaner Pro

















After shots of the interior clean up.

























































































































































































































































































































Brand new Subaru Weather Mats to give it a fresh newer look - a nice treat for the customer at pick up.


----------



## detailersdomain

*Exterior Before*

















We received the Subaru Forester after a night of strong rains, so we were lucky that the rain removed some of the loose dust from the fire extinguisher residue.
Test spot trying to figure out the best solution to remove all the dust from the powder from the fire extinguisher - best solution was the Sonax Paint Cleaner removed all the dullness out of the paint and brought a nice shine back.


















































































































































The headlights in pretty bad shape dull and oxidized.

















Wheels are caked on with years of brake dust.

























































Before shot of the motor

























Leaves being built up in the cowl/engine bay

























































































Foamed/Rinsed/Washed









*During*

Take a look at this 50/50 shot believe it or not that was the paint after it wash washed/clayed and cleaned up of all the dust from the extinguisher - damaged definitely done. The left side cleaned up with Sonax Paint Cleaner with the Rupes Bigfoot LHR15ES and Uber Green Pad.
Impressed we were - Fun Fact: Did you know the paint cleaner has components of Sonax 3/6 in it? That paint was cleaned up and drastically improved but remember this was not a paint correction detail. 









Sonax Plastic Trim Restorer used on the dull/aged/oxidized plastics and trim on the Forester. - Plastics were cleaned with Sonax Multistar prior to dressing.









Various 50/50 shots of the headlight clean up and yes again all we needed was Sonax Paint Cleaner in this particular case.

































After shot of the headlight rest

















*After*

















































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed this one if you have any questions please post below or email me at [email protected]


----------



## JMorty

Great turnaround!

How did the fire extinguisher event even happen? lol


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Amazing transformation guys, I love reading these kind of write ups! Fantastic work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vossman

Wow - excellent job, this is what detailing is all about ... but not all the time though, brilliant work.


----------



## GNshaving

wow that was an awesome read well done!


----------



## Phillloyd

Great!
How did you remove the dog hair?


----------



## chrisgreen

What a superb recovery - fantastic job.


----------



## Jack

What a mess, great work and finish


----------



## bazz

well done guys and what a transformaction


----------



## James Bagguley

Up for a challenge? :doublesho You definitely had a challenge on that one, brave to take it on, and great result :thumb:


----------



## Wax Tec

Ahhh the joys of ABC powder that stuff is horrid!! Also bad to breath in!!


----------



## [email protected]

Great job :thumb:


----------



## ted11

Amazing amount of work put in to recovering this car, well done.


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks guys I appreciate the feedback.

the dog hair was removed with a pet hair removal brush - the are rubber.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Fantastic job, good recovery, well done:thumb:
However if it was my car I would get rid of it very soon as the ABC powder is very corrosive and start eating away on the electronic components. 
These kind of jobs are most times vandalism, so insurance isn't to great with them, when a couple a month down the line the electrics start to play up, they don't want to know. 
But nothing the less for your job, I bet the owner didn't recognise the car!


----------



## steve from wath

fantastic save 

looked a total mess,but wow you all have made that like a new car again

bet the owner was over the moon

nice flake showing in the cleaned paint

thanks for posting


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I love interior details for some unknown reason - this was a great one!


----------



## tangwp

Magic!!!


----------



## mattyh2013

Quality.


----------



## ex-mooseman

It looks like this particular car needed a serious cleaningjob, even before the fire-extinguisher-incident.

Wonderful job. I like your interior-shots (the afters ).


----------



## SBM

Great turnaround and I do not underestimate at all what tough job that would have been - that stuff, as your photo's showed, got absolutely everywhere.

I bet tis was a result well above the clients expectations :thumb::thumb:

Well done:thumb:

Ben


----------



## mr_pedro

Wow. Great job


----------



## MK1Campaign

A blessing in disguise ;o)


----------



## hibberd

Amazing job..looks really good...I voice the same comment as other have..the owner was NOT a car lover and obviously treats it as if it were an expendable anyway..I cannot understand people who treat a car as an extension to the municipal tip!!


----------



## Focusaddict

I know you done a cracking job but, powder is a real pita if not impossible to remove, how can you be sure you got all of it out?


----------



## detailersdomain

I would agree. the car was already in bad shape.

@ Focusaddict, honestly you probably won't get everything out.


----------



## Jim H

What a superb job. :thumb: Also I hope you didn't breath too much of it in, I've heard it acts as a very good laxative!!

Now you've finished, can you come and clean this car?












Taken from this tweet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488431527500738560


----------



## ijaen

Maybe it was vandalized because it was so neglected?? 
Anyhow, great job as always!!!


----------



## crago

got to be every detailers dream to get something in this bad. Great work guys


----------



## adolfitovr6

this is a real detail work congrats


----------



## Kirkyworld

That is awesome


----------



## shabba

cracking job!


----------



## Mr_wenz

What a turn around, loved the attention to detail on the interior!!


----------



## isctony

Thats a lot of pictures


----------



## Mk2Singh

Wow, Amazing job!


----------

